# Newbie Question: Datsun 510 Billet Cam grind?



## z2zee (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello :thumbup: NF!
I have a billet camshaft(unground) for a Datsun L-Series and I want a machine shop to put a racing cam grind to it. Does anyone have some specs?


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

z2zee said:


> Hello :thumbup: NF!
> I have a billet camshaft(unground) for a Datsun L-Series and I want a machine shop to put a racing cam grind to it. Does anyone have some specs?


.520 lift & 280 duration
http://www.dimequarterly.tierranet.com/articles/readers_dime_2_3.html


----------



## z2zee (Oct 5, 2004)

SVP5TEN said:


> .520 lift & 280 duration
> http://www.dimequarterly.tierranet.com/articles/readers_dime_2_3.html


Thanks for the info. Very Nice 510! :thumbup:


----------

